# Orange discharge @ 10 weeks?



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm worried sick... i've just been to the toilet and wiped and it was covered in orange discharge! I have increased CM since finding out i was pregnant but its always been clear... this was bright orange.. definitely not brown or red, not clots lumps or spots in it at all.  I m really worried its related to my morning sickness because i've spent the last hour throwing up constantly (heaving when i ran out of food/liquid) and i have felt pressure down there whilst throwing up because my whole body tenses and pushes whilst being sick (sorry TMI i know)  I dont know what this could be and i am really worried! We did have some bleeding but that was at 5 weeks and just a tiny amount of spotting last week (3 tiny spots when i wiped)... and nothing since i'm worried its going to end in m/c

We had an emergency scan a week ago and everything was fine then but my morning sickness wasnt so bad then  

Bekie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound anything to be overly concerned about, but if it carries on, see your gp and he may want to take a swab just to screen for any infection,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you Emily  

I found out it was my urine that had turned orange not my CM   I went to A+E as i havent been able to eat or drink anything all afternoon... as soon as i have its come straight back up and i was worried it may be to do with my gallstones.  The Dr has said its either because i cant get enough fluids on or down to my gallstones   I've been given cyclozine (sp) and told to take it 3 times a day.  I'm a bit owrried because i did take it but i am only just managing to keep it down.  I'm so worried i'm going to get dehyrdated!

Bekie


----------

